# SteelHead?



## RussPalus (Sep 21, 2015)

Any sign of SteelHead stacking up in the lake?


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

Heard they are along the breakwalls and even some being caught in the creeks.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Saw one jumping in a river mouth last week


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I was at fairport today. It was dead.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Right now try hitting them at first light, especially after a cooler night. More than you might think are moving into the rivers at night but once the sun comes out they are dropping right back into the lake


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Went out last night to the mouth of the rocky. Trolled spinners and spoons till dark. Marked a couple of bait balls but only hooked up with sheephead! We need a good cold rain


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

just waiting on a good soaker


----------

